# New Year's Challenge - read through the Bible in 90 days!



## panta dokimazete

Ok, I am looking for folks to participate with me in a 90 Bible readthrough.

I have posted a tool on my blog and have already started, but we all know how the best laid plans can start with a bang and end with a whimper -  - so here is the call!

Ultimately, I would *love* for this to be a quarterly recurring challenge and I plan to make the tool more and more "user friendly" to facilitate us 'Net oriented readers! 

The spreadsheet is on GoogleDocs and I will be happy to share it with interested folks.

If you have any additional tools/suggestions/rants/raves, please post them here.

The idea  is for us to update this thread or comment on my blog regularly with our progress or struggles.

SDG!


----------



## Pergamum

Yikes...cannot do it this year. I'll be glad to be able to go through again in under a year, and that is even hard.


----------



## panta dokimazete

No worries, Perg...and welcome on board, Blueridge!


----------



## etexas

I want to try that at some point, this year, I want to "dig deep" I mean that I will be focusing on reading the Bible, slooooowly with a lot of Prayer and contemplation. But like I say the 90 days sounds interesting......in '09?


----------



## panta dokimazete

Absolutely, etx - and this is certainly not to be the replacement for regular bible study -  - it is an _enhancement_, a stretch goal! 

90 in '09!


----------



## etexas

jdlongmire said:


> Absolutely, etx - and this is certainly not to be the replacement for regular bible study -  - it is an _enhancement_, a stretch goal!
> 
> 90 in '09!


90 in 09! You got it!


----------



## TaylorOtwell

I'm going to give it a shot!  

Just finished up the first days reading.

Are we going to use this thread to discuss the passages (if anyone wants to discuss)? I would like to be able to share things or read what other people draw from the passages and encourage each other.


----------



## Pergamum

90 in 09!!!!! Wooohoooo, January through march of 09 sounds awesome....I just need a little prep time to clear my plate. A reading schedule and maybe a thread that starts when we start. See you in a year!


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Could you please hit me with the Google Doc? My email is exagorazo at gmail dot com


----------



## Davidius

I think I would like to do it! But why is the first day checked off already? Has it already started??? It's not the first of the year!!


----------



## panta dokimazete

TaylorOtwell said:


> I'm going to give it a shot!
> 
> Just finished up the first days reading.
> 
> Are we going to use this thread to discuss the passages (if anyone wants to discuss)? I would like to be able to share things or read what other people draw from the passages and encourage each other.



absolutely, I figure this is a running thread for this year's challenge - any discussion will be excellent! 

and great work!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Exagorazo said:


> Could you please hit me with the Google Doc? My email is exagorazo at gmail dot com


 on the way as an .xls! - should upload nicely into GoogleDocs. email me at jdlongmire at yahoo dot com with any questions/comments/rants/raves


----------



## panta dokimazete

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I think I would like to do it! But why is the first day checked off already? Has it already started??? It's not the first of the year!!



 - knowing my nature for procrastinating and trying to plan ahead, I jumped on it to get a head start!  

I know I will need it later on! 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## panta dokimazete

oh - just noticed that you can LISTEN to scripture on biblegateway.com - for the record - THAT COUNTS TOO! 

We are a multimedia team!


----------



## panta dokimazete

I love that the readings start the alternation between Gen, Job and Matthew - an incredible juxtaposition...

Job 9:2b
But how can a man be in the right before God?


----------



## Davidius

So did you create the calendar yourself?


----------



## Barnpreacher

Just finished up day one. 

Some random thoughts on the Genesis portion. I love that I'm no longer reading Genesis (or any part of the Bible) through dispensational glasses any longer. Praise be to God. How much of His grace we miss when we don't see how covenantal Genesis is. When God came to Adam and Eve after they fell and they knew they deserved to die on the spot, but yet He came with that marvelous covenant of grace promise in Genesis 3:15. What a gracious God! And then Adam responded in faith to God's promise by calling his wife Eve, the mother of the living. Genesis 4:25 really stood out to me because it showed how God raised up a righteous seed after Abel had died in order for the fulfillment of that wonderful covenantal promise in Genesis 3:15.

Some random thoughts on the Job portion. I'm always amazed at how well Job understood God's sovereignty in the first two chapters. I also paid particular attention to how some of what Eliphaz said was really true. Job 5:7, 17-18 in particular. He may not have been saying it with the right intentions or motives, but those verses are very true.

Some random thoughts on the Matthew portion. I love Matthew 1:21 - He shall save HIS people from their sins. I used to think that was strictly a reference to Israel.  How that verse became so much more precious to my heart once I saw it was his elect he was referring to.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Excellent observations - I just finished day 2 -and Noah - speaking of covenants! 

You know, I was just thinking the same thing about the truth in Job...really helps us understand that though the "wisdom" of other faiths may contain truth statements, the foundation for _understanding_ is deficient.

and in the NT - the Beatitudes!


----------



## Barnpreacher

Looking forward to tomorrow's reading and hearing what others observed from God's precious Word.

Thanks for this thread and the Bible reading chart, Brother!


----------



## panta dokimazete

My pleasure - so glad to have my brethren in Christ participating - it is really great accountability!


----------



## panta dokimazete

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> So did you create the calendar yourself?



no, indeed, David! 

I noted the source on the blog post - there are so many excellent plans out there - I really wanted one that had some good alternation - fits my attention span! 

And as I have noted, the alternation has some excellent juxtapositions - don't see how they could have been planned in detail by the chart organizer - I think it is the providential harmony of the texts shining through!


----------



## Kevin

OK brother I am willing to try this. Can we have a new forum created that gives us the passages for that day when we log in?

What would help me would be if when I logged in I had a reminder of each days portion of scripture. Even if all that it was, was a forum that someone posted the texts for the day as the first post. Then as we read them we could offer comments as the Lord laid on our hearts.

What say you all?

PS Thanks for the challenge!!


----------



## Davidius

How will you all be approaching the readings? All in one sitting? Three separate sittings at different times during the day?


----------



## Zenas

*Let's do this!*


----------



## panta dokimazete

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> How will you all be approaching the readings? All in one sitting? Three separate sittings at different times during the day?



I plan to hit all 3 at one time - thus far I can get through all 3 in about 30 minutes - even with a contemplative heart.  I also plan  to repeat the readings every quarter - again, as an enhancement to other, deeper studies I do throughout the year.

You make a good point though, the format allows some flexibility, which is why I liked it so much!

Also - I just added a blank printable version to the post.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Kevin said:


> OK brother I am willing to try this. Can we have a new forum created that gives us the passages for that day when we log in?



hmm - I'd have to defer to one of the "great ones" to figure that one out and since this is a team effort, I'd say we could "open the floor" to have one of the team members post the daily reading threads as they are so moved - but I am open to suggestions. 



> What would help me would be if when I logged in I had a reminder of each days portion of scripture. Even if all that it was, was a forum that someone posted the texts for the day as the first post. Then as we read them we could offer comments as the Lord laid on our hearts.
> 
> What say you all?



I am wide open on that, brother!



> PS Thanks for the challenge!!



Again, my pleasure and glad to have you on board!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Zenas said:


> *Let's do this!*


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Thanks, brother. I'm about to get a head start on my readings too!


----------



## Davidius

Would you email the .xls to me, too, so that I may upload it into Google Docs? My address is [email protected].


----------



## panta dokimazete

done!


----------



## Blueridge Believer

jdlongmire said:


> Ok, I am looking for folks to participate with me in a 90 Bible readthrough.
> 
> I have posted a tool on my blog and have already started, but we all know how the best laid plans can start with a bang and end with a whimper -  - so here is the call!
> 
> Ultimately, I would *love* for this to be a quarterly recurring challenge and I plan to make the tool more and more "user friendly" to facilitate us 'Net oriented readers!
> 
> The spreadsheet is on GoogleDocs and I will be happy to share it with interested folks.
> 
> If you have any additional tools/suggestions/rants/raves, please post them here.
> 
> The idea  is for us to update this thread or comment on my blog regularly with our progress or struggles.
> 
> SDG!



I will be doing it a little bit different that your plan if thats ok brother. I'll read 10 chapters a day in th OT with 1 per day in Proverbs followed by 3 per day in the NT. This will be a great help to us all.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Day 3 is done - Abram is introduced, Job rebukes his "miserable comforters", Christ pours out wisdom and miracles...praise God for the richness of His word!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Blueridge Baptist said:


> jdlongmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I am looking for folks to participate with me in a 90 Bible readthrough.
> 
> I have posted a tool on my blog and have already started, but we all know how the best laid plans can start with a bang and end with a whimper -  - so here is the call!
> 
> Ultimately, I would *love* for this to be a quarterly recurring challenge and I plan to make the tool more and more "user friendly" to facilitate us 'Net oriented readers!
> 
> The spreadsheet is on GoogleDocs and I will be happy to share it with interested folks.
> 
> If you have any additional tools/suggestions/rants/raves, please post them here.
> 
> The idea  is for us to update this thread or comment on my blog regularly with our progress or struggles.
> 
> SDG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be doing it a little bit different that your plan if thats ok brother. I'll read 10 chapters a day in th OT with 1 per day in Proverbs followed by 3 per day in the NT. This will be a great help to us all.
Click to expand...


 The method is flexible, the goal is set!  Blessings, brother!


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny

I'll do it.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Pilgrim's Progeny said:


> I'll do it.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I want to try this too...could you please email me the schedule? 

v.arious at inbox.com


----------



## etexas

Pergamum said:


> 90 in 09!!!!! Wooohoooo, January through march of 09 sounds awesome....I just need a little prep time to clear my plate. A reading schedule and maybe a thread that starts when we start. See you in a year!


Me and Pergi are in for next year!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I want to try this too...could you please email me the schedule?
> 
> v.arious at inbox.com



done!


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

Count me in! 
The clock starts after midnight tonight RIGHT????

I see you are already a few days ahead. Also if you could email me the schedule to me that would be helpful. briankkarger at yahoo dot com.


----------



## panta dokimazete

MeanieCalvinist said:


> Count me in!


excellent and welcome!



> The clock starts after midnight tonight RIGHT????



That is the official, authorized milestone, yes! 



> I see you are already a few days ahead. Also if you could email me the schedule to me that would be helpful. briankkarger at yahoo dot com.



Done!


----------



## sastark

I would really like to do this, but with my reading for grad classes, I'm not sure I'd be able to keep up. However, if you could e-mail me the schedule, I'll at least give it a try. My e-mail is sastark at g mail dot com. Thanks!

(PS- this beats the heck out of 40 days of purpose! 90 Days of Scripture!)


----------



## panta dokimazete

Done!


----------



## Zenas

Did day one last night. Doing day 2 right now. might start on day 3. 

As a side note: I love Job.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Zenas said:


> Did day one last night. Doing day 2 right now. might start on day 3.
> 
> As a side note: I love Job.



 git 'r done!


----------



## Blueridge Believer

I think I'll go ahead and follow this plan. I'm going to get my daughter to do it with me. Who knows what this might turn into here on the PB.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Zenas said:


> As a side note: I love Job.



 

I finished up the Job portion of day 2 just a little while ago. I was struck with the majesty and power of our Sovereign God. I especially loved Job 9:1-14 in regards to this.

And Job, how he longed to hear the voice of God, and yet how he struggled with his unbelief. That's where I find myself so often in the Christian life. Thanks be to God for that Daysman the Lord Jesus Christ who goes betwixt God and us and lays his hand upon us both. (Job 9:33). It is especially in those times when the unbelief seems to be swallowing us up that we must look away from ourselves and fix our eyes on our precious Daysman.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Allright, folks - getting close to B-Hour! 

Invite your family and friends and let's start the year off with a biblical bang! 

Everybody make sure and update as soon as possible after the New Year begins what day you are on - just starting or an early bird!

Blessings!


----------



## reformedcop

I am in with you guys! Could you please send me the schedule as well? [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## panta dokimazete

reformedcop said:


> I am in with you guys! Could you please send me the schedule as well? [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!



Done! and welcome


----------



## panta dokimazete

ok - a challenge for the challenge - let's get to 20 folks before midnight!


----------



## panta dokimazete

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!

Looking forward to a Scripture drenched 2008!


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Done reading one. Matthew 1's genealogy always reads like a "Previously on Battlestar Galactica..." for me!


----------



## Megaloo

I am in! Sad to say, I have never read through the Bible before, so this will be a challenge.


----------



## D. Paul

Just what I needed. May I also receive the email?
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## panta dokimazete

D. Paul said:


> Just what I needed. May I also receive the email?
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!



done! and welcome!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Megaloo said:


> I am in! Sad to say, I have never read through the Bible before, so this will be a challenge.



good for you! It is best to do it with as a team effort for encouragement and accountability, so welcome!


----------



## panta dokimazete

ok - quick update:

I am on day 3 and have sent the readings for day 4 to myself via email, since I will be on the road returning to MS from Orlando today.


----------



## D. Paul

jdlongmire said:


> D. Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I needed. May I also receive the email?
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done! and welcome!
Click to expand...


 I should proofread better. My email address is theol*45*@gmail.com.
I wrote theol*46*. If you would be so kind as to resend?


----------



## Zenas

I finished day 3. I got my fiancee started on this too. We're going to try and do it 4 times this year, so we will have read Scripture front to back 4 times by the time we are married.


----------



## Davidius

Well...I finished Day 1. From the other comments it looks like that means I'm behind...even though this is Day 1.


----------



## JBaldwin

I generally follow this Bible reading plan ESV Bible Online: Daily Reading Bible 

I like it because it allows me to be consistent, and the small chunks allow more time for reflection.


----------



## TaylorOtwell

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Well...I finished Day 1. From the other comments it looks like that means I'm behind...even though this is Day 1.



I finished day 3 today, but I'll wait on you and pick back up on Friday so we can read through it at the same pace. It will be nice to read through with a fellow university student!


----------



## D. Paul

Could anyone else send me the email? I understand JD is in transit and may not have read my post with the corrected email.
Otherwise, I'll wait patiently...

Never mind...JD's all over it!


----------



## panta dokimazete

How is everybody doing? I am still reading ahead with the knowledge that there will be days I cannot read:

My highlights from day 4 - 

Genesis:

"I will establish my covenant between me and you and your offspring after you throughout their generations for an everlasting covenant, to be God to you and to your offspring after you. 8And I will give to you and to your offspring after you the land of your sojournings, all the land of Canaan, for an everlasting possession, and I will be their God."

"For I have chosen him"


Job:

25For I know that my Redeemer lives,
and at the last he will stand upon the earth.
26And after my skin has been thus destroyed,
yet in my flesh I shall see God,
27whom I shall see for myself,
and my eyes shall behold, and not another.


Matthew:

"I thank you, Father, Lord of heaven and earth, that you have hidden these things from the wise and understanding and revealed them to little children; 26yes, Father, for such was your gracious will. 27 All things have been handed over to me by my Father, and no one knows the Son except the Father, and no one knows the Father except the Son and anyone to whom the Son chooses to reveal him. 28 Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. 29Take my yoke upon you, and learn from me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light."

Blessings to ya'll!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Also - it is not too late to join up! 2 days can be caught up fairly easily!


----------



## Davidius

TaylorOtwell said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I finished Day 1. From the other comments it looks like that means I'm behind...even though this is Day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished day 3 today, but I'll wait on you and pick back up on Friday so we can read through it at the same pace. It will be nice to read through with a fellow university student!
Click to expand...


Thanks, Taylor. 

Seriously, though, part of the fun and encouragement is knowing that you're reading the same thing at the same time with everyone else. I understand that jumping ahead can be helpful and a personal mental boost, but if everyone is jumping ahead at different paces then we aren't really doing it as a team. And I certainly can't discuss day 4 and 5, or what have you, which are several days ahead of schedule, when I'm merely on schedule. Staying on schedule would also provide for better discussion, in my opinion.


----------



## panta dokimazete

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> TaylorOtwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I finished Day 1. From the other comments it looks like that means I'm behind...even though this is Day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished day 3 today, but I'll wait on you and pick back up on Friday so we can read through it at the same pace. It will be nice to read through with a fellow university student!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Taylor.
> 
> Seriously, though, part of the fun and encouragement is knowing that you're reading the same thing at the same time with everyone else. I understand that jumping ahead can be helpful and a personal mental boost, but if everyone is jumping ahead at different paces then we aren't really doing it as a team. And I certainly can't discuss day 4 and 5, or what have you, which are several days ahead of schedule, when I'm merely on schedule. Staying on schedule would also provide for better discussion, in my opinion.
Click to expand...


Good point, David - from this point on, I will keep my highlights saved for the day they are relevant and welcome discussion on the particular daily reading.

Thanks for your observation!


----------



## TaylorOtwell

How's everyone doing? Lord willing, I'll pick up on day 4 tomorrow!


----------



## Barnpreacher

TaylorOtwell said:


> How's everyone doing? Lord willing, I'll pick up on day 4 tomorrow!



I've got the Matthew portion of day 4 that I'm going to read tomorrow. I slowed down a touch so I could keep on schedule with everyone else.

I hope everybody is truly being edified by the Word of the Lord as they read it for this new year. Let us encourage one another to remember to meditate upon what we read, and apply the biblical doctrines and principles to our daily lives.

SDG!


----------



## panta dokimazete

keep it coming, brethren!


----------



## TaylorOtwell

> For I know him, that he will command his children and his household after him, and they shall keep the way of the LORD, to do justice and judgment; that the LORD may bring upon Abraham that which he hath spoken of him. (Genesis 18:19)



I love this verse of Scripture. It inspires me to be a godly man and, if the Lord provides me with a family, to lead them in the ways of the Lord. Of course, that means I need to be diligent in learning more about the ways of the Lord myself! 

What did others think of day 4?


----------



## panta dokimazete

See my day 4 highlights above  - I am constantly blown away that God uses us broken vessels to accomplish His plan!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Roll-Call! (Team members also get this as a PM)

Barnpreacher; Beth Ellen Nagle; Blueridge Baptist; bygracealone; CarolinaCalvinist 

D. Paul; Exagorazo; Kevin; MeanieCalvinist; Megaloo

Pilgrim's Progeny; reformedcop; slhuckstead; theologae; Timothy William; Zenas

how are ya'll doing?

Please update the thread for edification opportunities! That is to give/receive! 

-JD


----------



## VaughanRSmith

"How you have helped him who has no power! How you have saved the arm that has no strength! How you have counseled him who has no wisdom, and plentifully declared sound knowledge! With whose help have you uttered words, and whose breath has come out from you? The dead tremble under the waters and their inhabitants. Sheol is naked before God, and Abaddon has no covering. He stretches out the north over the void and hangs the earth on nothing. He binds up the waters in his thick clouds, and the cloud is not split open under them. He covers the face of the full moon and spreads over it his cloud. He has inscribed a circle on the face of the waters at the boundary between light and darkness. The pillars of heaven tremble and are astounded at his rebuke. By his power he stilled the sea; by his understanding he shattered Rahab. By his wind the heavens were made fair; his hand pierced the fleeing serpent. Behold, these are but the outskirts of his ways, and how small a whisper do we hear of him! But the thunder of his power who can understand?" 
(Job 26:2-14)


----------



## slhuckstead

I am getting through it. I am trying to put together a an iCal file that we can all use as well. 

Seth


----------



## slhuckstead

I have a quick question. I am a theology student, not a mathematician, so, on a calendar would you repeat the reading date every 90 days or every 91 days?


----------



## panta dokimazete

91 i think


----------



## slhuckstead

I have a few documents/files for the effort. The first is an ical file that can be imported into Google Cal and Apple's iCal (I am not sure about MS Outlook). Please inform me if there are any mistakes or changes. The iCal file may be localized to my Time Zone. 

The second is a good old 2008 Calendar that can be used to cross out the daily effort.
View attachment 85

View attachment 86


----------



## panta dokimazete

try this


----------



## panta dokimazete

slhuckstead said:


> I have a few documents/files for the effort. The first is an ical file that can be imported into Google Cal and Apple's iCal (I am not sure about MS Outlook). Please inform me if there are any mistakes or changes. The iCal file may be localized to my Time Zone.
> 
> The second is a good old 2008 Calendar that can be used to cross out the daily effort.
> View attachment 85
> 
> View attachment 86



Cool! - how do you import the iCal into google?


----------



## panta dokimazete

nevermind, found it


----------



## panta dokimazete

sweet I did an embed to my blog post!


----------



## KMK

Keep it up, everyone! Your doing great! 

Where is the 'cheerleader' emoticon?


Lord, lengthen their days and show them how to redeem the time for the honor of your Word which You have magnified above your own name!


----------



## Blueridge Believer

My daughter, her boyfriend and I are right on schedule. It has ben an occasion of great fellowship with us.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I am behind but will keep going ...


----------



## D. Paul

I had to miss Thur & Fri due to looooooong work days but will pick back up this evening. PLUS, jd, you gave us permission to utilize audio resources so I've loaded the missed chapters onto my Palm Mp3 and listen on the road! It's still not quite like holding the Bible and reading especially since I just received the *1599 Geneva Bible*. Now that's called incentive! The 1599 really is a worthy acheivement


----------



## panta dokimazete

D. Paul said:


> I had to miss Thur & Fri due to looooooong work days but will pick back up this evening. PLUS, jd, you gave us permission to utilize audio resources so I've loaded the missed chapters onto my Palm Mp3 and listen on the road! It's still not quite like holding the Bible and reading especially since I just received the *1599 Geneva Bible*. Now that's called incentive! The 1599 really is a worthy acheivement



cool!

everyone, keep up the good work - even those behind - we have confidence in your ability to persevere!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Day 7

Genesis
Jacob Wrestles with God
22The same night he arose and took his two wives, his two female servants, and his eleven children, and crossed the ford of the Jabbok. 23He took them and sent them across the stream, and everything else that he had. 24And Jacob was left alone. And a man wrestled with him until the breaking of the day. 25When the man saw that he did not prevail against Jacob, he touched his hip socket, and Jacob’s hip was put out of joint as he wrestled with him. 26Then he said, "Let me go, for the day has broken." But Jacob said, "I will not let you go unless you bless me." 27And he said to him, "What is your name?" And he said, "Jacob." 28Then he said, "Your name shall no longer be called Jacob, but Israel, for you have striven with God and with men, and have prevailed." 29Then Jacob asked him, "Please tell me your name." But he said, "Why is it that you ask my name?" And there he blessed him. 30So Jacob called the name of the place Peniel, saying, "For I have seen God face to face, and yet my life has been delivered." 31The sun rose upon him as he passed Penuel, limping because of his hip. 32Therefore to this day the people of Israel do not eat the sinew of the thigh that is on the hip socket, because he touched the socket of Jacob’s hip on the sinew of the thigh.


Job 38

3 Dress for action like a man;

...good example of the Lord ordaining His means through prayer;

10And the LORD restored the fortunes of Job, when he had prayed for his friends.


Matthew

whoever divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, and marries another, commits adultery."

what if the wife divorces the man?

the Son of Man came not to be served but to serve, and to give his life as a ransom for many.


Day 6

Obviously Issac learned his old man's tricks!

7When the men of the place asked him about his wife, he said, "She is my sister," for he feared to say, "My wife," thinking, "lest the men of the place should kill me because of Rebekah," because she was attractive in appearance. 8When he had been there a long time, Abimelech king of the Philistines looked out of a window and saw Isaac laughing with Rebekah his wife. 9So Abimelech called Isaac and said, "Behold, she is your wife. How then could you say, 'She is my sister'?" Isaac said to him, "Because I thought, 'Lest I die because of her.'" 10Abimelech said, "What is this you have done to us? One of the people might easily have lain with your wife, and you would have brought guilt upon us." 11So Abimelech warned all the people, saying, "Whoever touches this man or his wife shall surely be put to death."

A lot about wells and water - easy to see the life and death importance water played in those areas.

Interesting the actions that Jacob had to take to rightfully inherit the birthright Esau had forfeited. Anyone care to post on the ethics of this?

22Then God remembered Rachel, and God listened to her and opened her womb. 23She conceived and bore a son and said, "God has taken away my reproach." 24And she called his name Joseph, saying, "May the LORD add to me another son!"

Job - Elihu speaking:

8But it is the spirit in man,
the breath of the Almighty, that makes him understand.

Amen!

Then they understood that he did not tell them to beware of the leaven of bread, but of the teaching of the Pharisees and Sadducees.

Contrast
17"Blessed are you, Simon Bar-Jonah! For flesh and blood has not revealed this to you, but my Father who is in heaven. 18And I tell you, you are Peter, and on this rock I will build my church, and the gates of hell shall not prevail against it. 19I will give you the keys of the kingdom of heaven, and whatever you bind on earth shall be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth shall be loosed in heaven."

with

23But he turned and said to Peter, "Get behind me, Satan! You are a hindrance to me. For you are not setting your mind on the things of God, but on the things of man."


Interesting:

24 When they came to Capernaum, the collectors of the two-drachma tax went up to Peter and said, "Does your teacher not pay the tax?" 25He said, "Yes." And when he came into the house, Jesus spoke to him first, saying, "What do you think, Simon? From whom do kings of the earth take toll or tax? From their sons or from others?" 26And when he said, "From others," Jesus said to him, "Then the sons are free. 27However, not to give offense to them, go to the sea and cast a hook and take the first fish that comes up, and when you open its mouth you will find a shekel. Take that and give it to them for me and for yourself."

on humility...
4 Whoever humbles himself like this child is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Also - I realized the ESV online allows you to listen to the verses you look up - neat!


----------



## D. Paul

I'm also delving in to *Joseph Caryl's Exposition on Job*. One great thing leads to another!


----------



## toddpedlar

D. Paul said:


> I'm also delving in to *Joseph Caryl's Exposition on Job*. One great thing leads to another!



wow - at the 90-day-Bible rate, Caryl ought to only take you three years!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Day 11 - Update and a couple of thoughts:

I pray everyone is doing well  - I have received PMs of some folks' struggles - some have even had to call it quits for this quarter and I certainly sympathize - it is an enormous commitment - the Lord bless you! Come join up next quarter! 

I have even caught myself saying - "well, just let it go today, you can catch up" - so I am now dead even with the plan, instead of ahead. (I am resolving to use the weekend to get back ahead, though! ) - so keep striving, brother and sisters! 

Also - I have gotten into the habit of looking up the daily scripture on the ESV site and playing the audio, thus my family listens to the Scripture as I am reading. This is bearing great fruit! My son (13 yr old) was in his youth class and they began to talk about Joseph - well, he basically narrated the whole Joseph account to the class! Wow!

Also - as they hear, we will sometimes stop and discuss areas they have questions or comments about - it is really cool! 

Anyway - ya'll keep up striving for the goal - blessings!

-JD


----------



## Blueridge Believer

panta dokimazete said:


> Day 11 - Update and a couple of thoughts:
> 
> I pray everyone is doing well  - I have received PMs of some folks' struggles - some have even had to call it quits for this quarter and I certainly sympathize - it is an enormous commitment - the Lord bless you! Come join up next quarter!
> 
> I have even caught myself saying - "well, just let it go today, you can catch up" - so I am now dead even with the plan, instead of ahead. (I am resolving to use the weekend to get back ahead, though! ) - so keep striving, brother and sisters!
> 
> Also - I have gotten into the habit of looking up the daily scripture on the ESV site and playing the audio, thus my family listens to the Scripture as I am reading. This is bearing great fruit! My son (13 yr old) was in his youth class and they began to talk about Joseph - well, he basically narrated the whole Joseph account to the class! Wow!
> 
> Also - as they hear, we will sometimes stop and discuss areas they have questions or comments about - it is really cool!
> 
> Anyway - ya'll keep up striving for the goal - blessings!
> 
> -JD



The kids and I are right on schedule!!


----------



## panta dokimazete




----------



## KMK

You guys have inspired us! The members of the intercessory prayer group at my church is now committed to reading through the Bible in 2008! (We are going to take the full 365 days)


----------



## panta dokimazete

and thanks for all the support prayers!


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Treasure for your soul

(Henry Law, "The Raven" 1869)

Blessed are those who find their constant
pleasure-ground in the luxuries of the Bible! 

They commune with the mind of God. 

They listen to a heavenly voice. 

They bask in rays of purest light.

They feed in wholesome pastures of refreshment. 

They fear no poison from the weeds of error.

No devious path can lead their steps astray. 

Wisdom from above sweetly guides them. 

The Spirit, the ultimate Teacher of His people, 
instructs the students. They advance safely, 
happily-from grace to grace.

The lessons are as vast as the mine from which 
they spring. They are as pure as the realms to 
which they call. They warn of sin-its filth, its 
misery, its end. They unfold Jesus-in all the 
glories of His redeeming love. They exhibit 
holiness-as the only road to a holy heaven.

Reader, heed a salutary admonition. Study the 
Bible, as holding treasure for your soul. Study 
in the earnestness of prayer. Study with eternity 
outspread before you. Study with the humility of 
a poor sinner before a speaking God. Study with 
faith devoutly grasping every word. 

Do not close the volume without inquiring . . . 
Is sin more hateful to me?
Is the world more worthless in my estimation?
Is the flesh more treacherous in my sight? 
Is Jesus brought nearer to my adoring soul? 
Is my heart won to more entire devotedness? 
Am I more resolute to live for Him, who died for me?


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Why are you cast down, O my soul,
and why are you in turmoil within me?
Hope in God; for I shall again praise him,
my salvation and my God.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Yesterday's reading was exceedingly precious.

I love it when Jesus tells Jarius in *Mark 5:36*, "_Be not afraid, only believe._" If we as God's people would remember those words of our Lord Jesus, oh how our faith could be increased. And yet how often I feel like the father who cried out in *Mark 9:24*, "_Lord, I believe; help thou mine unbelief_."

I was also awe struck by the mighty power of Christ in the narrative of Mark 5:1-13. I love how the devils besought him in verse 12, which is a simple reminder to us that even the demons are subject to the Lord Jesus Christ. They have to get permission from our King before they can make one move! And yet, Jesus gave them leave in verse 13 to enter into the swine. So, if he granted the request of the devils, how much more will he gladly answer the prayers of his children that are according to the will of the Father! It reminds me of *Romans 8:32*, "_He that spared not his own Son, but delivered him up for us all, how shall he not with him freely give us all things_?" It's not a health and wealth gospel, but it is comforting to know that God gladly takes care of his own. There's no greater place to be than in the family of God. Thanks be to Jesus!


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Walk about Zion, go around her,
number her towers,
consider well her ramparts,
go through her citadels,
that you may tell the next generation
that this is God,
our God forever and ever.
He will guide us forever.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

So, update time.

How is everybody going? I am catching up with my Exodus readings, but am 100% with the NT readings and the Psalms.

God blessed me in my reading today. Peter's weakness highlighting God's strength to save!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Doing pretty good - rejoicing in reading and hearing God's word!


----------



## KMK

Keep it up! The world is watching!


----------



## matthew11v25

My wife and I started right before new years and are reading straight from Genesis to Revelation. We are currently in 2 Kings and hope to finish the Bible before the end of February.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Psalm 50
16 But to the wicked God says:
“What right have you to recite my statutes
or take my covenant on your lips?
17 For you hate discipline,
and you cast my words behind you.
18 If you see a thief, you are pleased with him,
and you keep company with adulterers.

19 “You give your mouth free rein for evil,
and your tongue frames deceit.
20 You sit and speak against your brother;
you slander your own mother's son.
21 These things you have done, and I have been silent;
*you thought that I was one like yourself.*
But now I rebuke you and lay the charge before you.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Need prayers! I have dropped a day behind - crazy days at work!


----------



## Barnpreacher

panta dokimazete said:


> Need prayers! I have dropped a day behind - crazy days at work!



ing, J.D. If you are overwhelmed then just read what you can. The Lord certainly understands. As long as we're feasting on his Word every day in some capacity, that's all He wants.

Hang in there, brother.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

You'll get caught up this weekend brother. My daughter, her boyfriend and I are right on schedule by God's grace.


----------



## panta dokimazete

I am actually looking forward to catching up in the morning - reading the word and having it played in audio so my children will listen to it rather than cartoons!


----------



## D. Paul

toddpedlar said:


> D. Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also delving in to *Joseph Caryl's Exposition on Job*. One great thing leads to another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow - at the 90-day-Bible rate, Caryl ought to only take you three years!
Click to expand...


You got that right, Todd. I can't keep the 90 day pace with Caryl but he sure helps in trying to uncover what are the spoken truths/falsehoods concerning God. 

At this moment though, I'm *3 DAYS* behind schedule. So, I must ask myself, "Why am I typing when I should be ?"


----------



## D. Paul

matthew11v25 said:


> My wife and I started right before new years and are reading straight from Genesis to Revelation. We are currently in 2 Kings and hope to finish the Bible before the end of February.



Show offs.


----------



## panta dokimazete

caught up, praise God! Will be working to get 3-4 days ahead, 'cause next week is super crazy!


----------



## D. Paul

*Still At It, Everyone???*

Still making progress thanks to the Mp3"s!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Amen! God has providentially provided a cold and rainy day here for catchup!


----------



## shackleton

What's the hurry?


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Just thought I'd check and see how everyone is coming along in the plan. My daughter and I are still on schedule.


----------



## panta dokimazete

clicking along - did a lot of catchup this weekend!


----------



## KMK

Keep up the good work, people!


----------



## Barnpreacher

On schedule thus far. Also reading: _Grace Abounding_ by Bunyan, _The Vanity of Thoughts_ by Goodwin, _The Mystery of Providence_ by Flavel, and preaching through Romans on Lord's Day mornings. It's keeping me on my toes along with a three year old, a baby on the way next month, and two water meter routes.

I've been rather stressed of late, but God has opened a door for me to get in a 3-on-3 basketball league on Monday nights down at the rec center. I think a little exercise is just what the doctor ordered for me. So, I'm off to strain a hammie or two in a little bit.


----------



## panta dokimazete

go, brother, go!


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny

Fell behind, but picking up the pace and on track for a great finish!


----------



## D. Paul

I fear I may be the first to have to admit I have crashed and burned. I can only try to pick up the pieces, get through the month of March and then try again come April.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Me too!  - but I plan to keep going - just doing a lot at church with our small group going through Piper's "What Jesus Demands of the World"...persevere, brethren!


----------



## Ivan

panta dokimazete said:


> persevere, brethren!



AMEN!


----------



## Blueridge Believer

My daughter and I are right on schedule by God's grace.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Blueridge Baptist said:


> My daughter and I are right on schedule by God's grace.



I'm there with you by God's grace, Brother James.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny

I am still on pace to finish on time, doing about a day and a half every day.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny

Anyone make it. I will be finished tomorrow, a little late, but accomplished. I will start right back up on another 90 day round as well. I am aiming to go through the Bible 4 times this year.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

I finished on the 29th and an 2 days into round 2.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Lord willling, I will finish up today with about 7 chapters. Looking forward to beginning again afresh and anew in the morning.

Again, I would encourage those that do not have as much available reading and study time as ministers to perhaps not take on such a big chunk at one time so you can meditate on what you're reading.


----------



## Barnpreacher

I hope everyone understands what I was trying to say in my post above. I really believe trying to read through the whole Bible in 90 days is a lot of pressure for some who have secular jobs etc. It's not that I was trying to say only ministers are able to do it and meditate upon what they read. It's just they tend to have a little more available time for study, reading, meditation etc. 

*Acts 6:4*, "_But we will give ourselves continually to prayer, and to the ministry of the word_."

I just wanted to make sure nobody took my above statement in the wrong context.


----------



## panta dokimazete

thanks for the clarification, brother - I tell you, I really started out with a firm commitment to succeed, but Providence declared otherwise. 

This setback does not lessen my commitment to read all the way through - I just have to adjust my time line 

Congratulations to those that made it - you are stalwart examples for us all!


----------



## D. Paul

*Second Go-Round*

This is no April Fools...
Through the Bible in 90 days does not mean it ends there for me. It means I read through the Bible 4 times in one year. Having stumbled last quarter, TODAY I start again. Won't the rest of you?


----------



## panta dokimazete

Updated tool here - modified to be a 1 year read through as well  - I have also added links column to either Biblegateway or directly to the ESV (mostly)

I am still pluggin' along!


----------

